# Cigarfest haul



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good day puff heads just wanted to share my goodies from 2017 cigar fest.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a great looking haul! What's in the box, and are those Drew Estate patches off to the right??


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice haul. All freebies?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wish you had taken some closer pic's. I would have loved to see what all those were..


----------



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> That is a great looking haul! What's in the box, and are those Drew Estate patches off to the right??


Yes those are patches and the box is empty however it was loaded with 30 cigars you got in the bag when you entered the event.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

Regiampiero said:


> Nice haul. All freebies?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No they are what you got with your ticket purchase to the event.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just some closer pics.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

The other side lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Wish you had taken some closer pic's. I would have loved to see what all those were..


I posted some closer pics zoom in I think you will be able to see what they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

DAAAAAMN! Awesome, I know you had a great time. I would love to try to go to one of those events one of these days (been saying that for years). It just doesn't ever seem to work out for me.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Let us know how that La Aroma El Jefe is. Never tried one before.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow...that is a WIDE selection. I just recently smoked the one you have called "Last Call". Sent to me in a Bomb from one of the great members here. No one I think could call it a bad smoke at all. I wouldn't think twice about buying a few of those myself...


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Looking good Bro! Many nice cigars mixed in among that Mayhem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Holy smokes. Nice 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, you should be ready for plenty of rocket launches 😉


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Surprised how many sticks you got. We have the "Big Smoke" event here in Vegas. I think tickets are around $300 and you usually get 30 or so sticks when all is said and done. Your 70 stick haul is impressive.

How much were the tickets and does this event come through Vegas?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Del Fuego said:


> Surprised how many sticks you got. We have the "Big Smoke" event here in Vegas. I think tickets are around $300 and you usually get 30 or so sticks when all is said and done. Your 70 stick haul is impressive.
> 
> How much were the tickets and does this event come through Vegas?


And the Big Smoke is too Damn crowded with a bunch of Aholes storming the castle.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> And the Big Smoke is too Damn crowded with a bunch of Aholes storming the castle.


Guess I'll have to take a trip to PA next year.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

There are a lot of cherries in there. Nice haul!


----------

